# SIEMENS LOGO die Neuen mit Ethernet (0BA7)



## IBFS (3 April 2011)

SIEMENS LOGO die Neuen LOGO's (0BA7) sind jetzt mit Ethernet ausgestattet und haben als Speicher ein SD-Karte. 



> Sie sind mit LOGO! gewachsen und wollen immer mehr Aufgaben mit einem höheren Anspruch an industrielle Kommunikation lösen?
> Dann  sind die neuen LOGO! Geräte 0BA7 die ideale Lösung für Sie. Bisherige  Programme können Sie mit den neuen Grundgeräten problemlos
> um  zusätzliche Funktionen erweitern. Ebenso möglich: das Ergänzen  zusätzlicher E/As oder die Integration einer komfortablen  Bedienerführung
> über Touchpanels. Bereits entwickelte LOGO! Programme  sind als Basis nutzbar und das einfache Projektieren wird fortgesetzt.


https://www.automation.siemens.com/...o/modular-basic-varianten/Seiten/Default.aspx



> _LOGO! Basic (0BA7)_
> Das Highlight der Grundgeräte 0BA7  ist zweifelsohne die Standard Ethernet-Schnittstelle als  Programmier-Interface und zur Kommunikation
> mit weiteren LOGO!  Grundgeräten 0BA7 oder SIMATIC Automatisierungskomponenten wie SIMATIC  S7 CPUs, HMI Panels und PCs.
> 
> ...


Damit wird die LOGO doch um einiges Interessanter für die Gebäudetechnik. 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

man lese mal den THREAD hier: https://www.automation.siemens.com/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PostID=273770&language=de&PageIndex=6


Da wird z.B. die Anbindung an Flexible Panels beschrieben, auf Basis des Kommunikationstreiber S7-200 beschieben.

Zur Vollständigkeit: Der Autor des ZIP-Files ist HELMUT_13

Frank

EDIT: Die LOGO! 0BA7 simuliert den DB1 einer realen S7-200, das ist der Trick.
Auf diese Art bleibt uns der S7-200-Treiber doch noch eine gaaanze Weile erhalten.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 April 2011)

> Maximal 8 LOGO!s vernetzbar



Wenn das der KHD-Klaus liest... *ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Wenn das der KHD-Klaus liest...


 
..sprich mal nicht so in Rätseln....

Frank


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 April 2011)

IBFS schrieb:


> ..sprich mal nicht so in Rätseln....
> 
> Frank



Stichwort: Kaskadierte Logo´s *ROFL*
Das war vor einigen Jahren mal ein werter Kollege hier im Forum,
der statt einer "Richtigen" Steuerung weissnichtmehrwieviele Logos
über E/As vernetzt hat. Es gab in dem Beitrag damals viel zu 
aber der steht wohl mittlerweile im Giftschrank.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## IBFS (10 April 2011)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> aber der steht wohl mittlerweile im Giftschrank.


 
...ist besser so .... danke für die Aufklärung

Frank


----------



## MRT (23 April 2011)

Ab wann kann man die bestellen?

Und gibts dann ein Update für die LogoSoftComfort?


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2011)

MRT schrieb:


> Ab wann kann man die bestellen?
> 
> Und gibts dann ein Update für die LogoSoftComfort?



Update gibt zum Liefereinsatz bestimmt.
Liefereinsatz soll wohl Juni/Juli sein.

Frank


----------



## Markus Rupp (25 April 2011)

und wer braucht solch eine sinnvolle erfindung??? wohl nur leute die selbst mit den einfachsten echten sps-komponenten nicht umgehen können und kaufmänner, bei den eingeschränkten möglichkeiten einer logo stellts mir gleich wieder die nackenhaare auf


----------



## zotos (25 April 2011)

@Rupp: *ACK*

Mich überrascht dieser Schachzug von Siemens. Ich hätte erwartet das Siemens diese Sanduhr namens LOGO! nicht weiterentwickelt und stattdessen eine S7-1200 Variante auf den Markt bringt die in Verteilerkasten passt.


----------



## Markus Rupp (25 April 2011)

wäre mir auch deutlich lieber gewesen, und dann gleich wieder solche sachen das man zwei unterschiedlich technologien mit krügen zu einer "revolution der automationstechnik" erhebt spricht mal echt für S!-Dekadenz


----------



## xetni (26 April 2011)

Also -allen "Vollprofis" welche die Logo nicht anerkennen sei gesagt daß ich mit keiner "echten" SPS so schnell und übersichtlich kleinere bis mittlere Projekte realisieren kann wie mit der Logo.
Ich habe schon folgende Projekte mit der Logo und Textdisplay realisiert :

- Kompressorsteuerung mit Folgeschaltung-frei parametrierbar über Textdisplay 
- Schiebetorsteuerung mit Feiertags -und Brückentagsprogramm
- Zutrittskontrolle mit Motorschloss und Mediator mit Ankopplung an       Alarmzentrale
- Heizungsregelung für Hoval Hallenlüfter mit Temperaturmessung über  KNX-Bus Modul

Ich war jedesmal aufs Neue überrascht wie schnell und zielgenau man
solche Applikationen mit vielen Komfortfunktionen mit der LOGO bewerkstelligen kann.

Auch preislich interessant.
Also bitte keinen Hochmut !

(PS -ich bin zwar nicht der Superspezialist -kann jedoch auch Siemens S7, Mitsubishi SPS und Eaton-Moeller Codesys programmieren !!) Also erzählt mir nix !

Beste Grüße

Xetni


----------



## zotos (26 April 2011)

Mittlere Projekte?! ohhh... Ja nee is klar. Was willst Du "Superprogrammierer" uns damit sagen? Das DU mit anderen Steuerungen überfordert bist oder das Siemens nicht in der Lage ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung für "echte" SPSen zu erstellen, die es Dir ermöglicht solche Programme zu erstellen?

Wenn die LOGO heute schon so super toll ist, warum freuen sich dann unsere LOGO!-Experten (IBFS und Co.) so auf die neue Variante? 
Warum sollte man dieses Wunderwerk der Technik nicht ins neue TIA Portal übernehmen bei Totally Integrated Automation wäre es doch angebracht dafür eine Plattform zu schaffen.
Die LOGO-Wunderwaffe soll ja auch mit S7 Steuerungen und Siemens HMIs kommunizieren können, da wäre es doch naheliegend diese LOGO ins TIA Projekt mit aufzunehmen und mit TIA Portal zu programmieren.

Aber wer weiß vielleicht hat sich Siemens die gleichen Gedanken gemacht und die neue LOGO! erfüllt genau diese Anforderungen. Lassen wir uns überraschen.

Noch zum Preisargument. Was soll denn die neue Wunder-LOGO kosten und was kostet eine S7-1200? Die S7-1200 geht ja schon mit einem Kampfpreis an den Markt der an den der alten Logo heran reicht.

PS: Bei der Prahlerei mit deinen mittleren Projekten solltest Du mal über Deinen Hochmut nachdenken.


----------



## devrim (26 April 2011)

Für kleine Sachen ist die Logo doch optimal. Ich finde das programmieren mit der Logo ziemlich simpel. Für jemanden, der noch nie was damit zu tun hatte, ist es schnell und leicht zu erlernen.

Für kleinenere Betriebe die nicht den Ultraprogrammierer haben ist es doch toll, wenn man kleine Erweiterungen leicht programmieren kann.

Die Logo hat doch ne ganz andere Zielgruppe.


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn die LOGO heute schon so super toll ist, warum freuen sich dann unsere LOGO!-Experten (IBFS und Co.) so auf die neue Variante?



Du mit deiner Holzhammerrhetorik. Ich bin überhaupt kein LOGO-Experte. 

Ich habe vor langer Zeit mal einige Programmiert. die Dinger laufen 
seit 6-7 Jahren ohne Probleme. Und für 220€ 8 230Volt Relais und ein
kleines Display ist doch ok.

LOGO ist nicht für den Anlagenbau, aber z.B. in der Gebäudetechnik
mit KNX-anbindung reicht es. Theoretisch braucht es nicht mal ein PG
oder eine Software. Könnte man live editieren, daher ist der Vergleich
mit irgendeiner x200 unpassend.

Egal du muß die Dinger ja nicht kaufen 

Frank


----------



## winnman (27 April 2011)

Die Logo´s sind wirklich super für "kleine" Anwendungen, hab sicher schon >50 für diverse Sachen verbaut,
mein 1. Einsatz war die "0" Version ohne Logosoft (also am Display programmiert, vermutlich die 1. Ausgeliferte Logo in Österreich) für ein Schiebetor mit 3 Druckwellenleisten, Lichtschranke, . . . hab damals sehr viele Lernstunden damit verbracht auf A4 Papier diverse Logikpläne zu entwerfen, die damals sehr beschränkten Bausteine nach dem KN Diagramm zu optimieren, 
dann mühsam in die Logo einzutippen und mit 230V Drähten die direkt an den Eingängen auszutesten (kann mich noch an einen Heiligen Abend errinnern (weiss leider nicht mehr wann) an dem ich sicher 8h so verbracht habe.
Das Programm läuft heute noch im Originalzustand, Hab das Damals bis auf den letzten Block ausgenützt, Merker, . . . war da noch ein Fremdwort.
Das Schiebetor wurde vor 8 Jahren demontiert und an einem anderen Ort unseres Betriebs aufgebaut, vor 3 Jahren hat die Logo dann das zeitliche gesegnet, eine "Neue" "4er" mit dem Originalprogramm läuft bis heute problemlos.

Wers gern ausprobieren will, dem schick ich die genauen Vorraussetzungen, und er soll mal auf die "0" Version zurückschalten, viel Spass 

Für viele kleine Anwendung ist die Loge Perfekt, sie schließt die Lücke zwischen Zeitrelais/Ralisklapperatismus und SPS.


----------



## xetni (27 April 2011)

*Super Spruch !*

Hey winnman !

Elektrotechnik und Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch (Beweis: Tritt Rauch aus, funktioniert auch das Bauteil nicht mehr)

Ein sogenannter "Sickerwitz" - er muß sich erst setzen bevor man den kapiert ! Habe Tränen gelacht !

Gruß
Xetni


----------



## xetni (27 April 2011)

Was bist denn Du für einer ? Ziemlich forscher Ton. Seid nett zueinander !


----------



## xetni (27 April 2011)

Ich meine zotos


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 April 2011)

xetni schrieb:


> Was bist denn Du für einer ? Ziemlich forscher Ton. Seid nett zueinander !



Das ist Zotos ein sehr geschätzter User, der schon
etwas länger dabei ist. Was soll den an seinen
Ton nicht passen?
Oder noch besser was gibt es gegen seinen nützlichen 
Beitrag zu sagen?


----------



## würgi (2 Mai 2011)

*Logo 0AB7 Pressemeldung*

Hallo zusammen,

Im Anhang noch die Pressemeldung die ich im Netz gefunden habe.

Gruss würgi


----------



## Praios (3 Mai 2011)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn die LOGO heute schon so super toll ist, warum freuen sich dann unsere LOGO!-Experten (IBFS und Co.) so auf die neue Variante?


Kann ich dir sagen...ich freue mich auf den Datalogger der bei einer S7-1200 nicht drin ist. Beim Preis gebe ich Dir allerdings recht und bei etwas mehr Logik bist du mit einer S7-1200 auch einfacher am Ziel.


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Logo das ich nichts mehr da mir diese neue I-Strategie von Siemens sowieso Suspekt ist, man sollte nicht Logos mit Ethernet ausliefern sondern mal gescheite Ethernet-Kommunikations-Systeme für die reg. S7-Welt (Multimaster etc.) herstellen. Aber egal.



xetni schrieb:


> Hey winnman !
> 
> Elektrotechnik und Elektronik funktioniert mit Rauch (Beweis: Tritt Rauch aus, funktioniert auch das Bauteil nicht mehr)
> 
> ...



^^ Hierzu noch ne kleine Anmerkung:

Wie lautet der letzte Befehl an eine SPS?:

LMRR; (* Lass mal Rauch raus *)

Grüße Markus


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Mai 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> ^^ Hierzu noch ne kleine Anmerkung:
> 
> Wie lautet der letzte Befehl an eine SPS?:
> 
> ...


 
bei uns ist der letzte Befehl 
LMAA; (*Leck mich am Arsch*)

dieser Befehl lässt aber viel Spielraum zu, aber 
führt in der regel zum verlassen der Baustelle


----------



## Markus Rupp (5 Mai 2011)

diesen Befehl setze ich aber in der regel nur ab wenn entweder der chef oder die elektronik zu widerspänstig werden.


----------

